# Please help grandma



## marylou47 (Jul 26, 2015)

Grandma desperately needs help.

Please help me resolve problem withT8 4.3” 8GB Touch Screen Game Console Player Camera MP3 MP4 MP5 this device I bought two for my grandchildren. Friday, my daughter turned them off to charge them; later Austin's device powered back on, but Dylan's device would not turn on again.

She held the power button down, but it just flashed without powering on. 
Neither my daughter nor I have any any idea what to do. 
Dylan is upset and disappointed; he just got this a few days ago, after a long wait.

I would be so very grateful if one of you tech experts would help us out with this problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

While it's still under warranty, take it back to the store or notify provider or manufacturer depending on what the manual advises.


----------



## sarriaj (Aug 21, 2016)

Better take it back for repair and grab the opportunity that its warranty gives. It's really weird that a brand new player won't work properly. There could be factory defects on it. Make sure also that all connection according to the manual are followed.


----------

